# High efficiency in-wall (ish) behind AT screen



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been doing alot of modeling and thinking about this plan. I think I have a solution and wanted to get your thoughts on it. Looking to try to maximize performance on a budget here and still be able to place the speakers behind the screen. I have about 115 watts per channel available. I also have enough channels available to biamp if needed. I don't have a processor so it will have to be passive.


Looking at doing a vertical MTM design using two faital pro 10fe200 drivers wired in series and a dayton polyimide compression driver and possibly an 8" or 10" conical waveguide.

http://wholesale.parts-express.com/faitalpro-10fe200-10-professional-woofer-4-ohm--294-1200

http://wholesale.parts-express.com/...ssion-horn-driver-1-3-8-18-tpi-8-ohm--270-406

http://wholesale.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-h10rw-10-round-waveguide-1-threaded--270-310


Thinking about crossing over in the neighborhood of 1,600 to 2,000. Do you guys see anything that stands out as problematic going this direction? Any input on speakers, design and xover would be welcome.

I will also be building ported enclosures in the wall for these.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you any crossover design experience? How about a frequency measurement rig? Impedence measurement rig?

If the answer is "no," then I strongly suggest you scrap these plans and go looking for a "proven design" that's been successfully built by a number of people, besides the designer. Here is a link to the master list.
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?211558-Links-to-existing-DIY-speaker-designs

You may not find this combination of drivers, but you will find waveguide and horn-based designs, along with lots of conventional designs. The big advantage is the people who've been there before, and can help you out if any problems occur. You're not the first person to build in-wall MTMs.

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I have designed and built a few speakers in the past and have some xover experience. I haven't ever done anything with "pro" drivers before. I was just curious to know if anyone might see some issues with the combination of speakers.
Thanks for the link. I will check out other builds.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought this looked familiar on TechTalk... do you have retail links?

Given your sensitivity goals, you may also want to post it on AVS. 

Frank


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

oops.....sorry about the links...here you go.

http://www.parts-express.com/faitalpro-10fe200-10-professional-woofer-4-ohm--294-1200

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton...ssion-horn-driver-1-3-8-18-tpi-8-ohm--270-406

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-h10rw-10-round-waveguide-1-threaded--270-310

I posted on AVS as well. Not much discussion yet though.


----------

